# members needed for Wilkes/Lincoln Co. Club-- No More Openings- Thanks



## DANBURG SPORTSMAN (May 18, 2008)

Over 600 acres on Hwy. 44 past Danburg on Wilkes/Lincoln Co. Line. Ajoins Fishing Creek WMA and we have private entrance to such. 18 members total when roster is full. Club has planted pines in several years of growth along with several hardwood bottoms with creeks. Deer, hogs and some turkeys. Dues are $375 and will be due by 7/1 . Currently have 6 openings.  Members immediate family hunt for free incuding school age children still living at home. Rules are based on hunting regs and common sense. Please call Jeff Blakey @ 706-678-6321 (H) and 706-339-0034 (C)


----------



## DANBURG SPORTSMAN (May 20, 2008)

btt


----------



## DANBURG SPORTSMAN (May 20, 2008)

btt


----------



## DANBURG SPORTSMAN (May 21, 2008)

btt


----------



## DANBURG SPORTSMAN (May 22, 2008)

btt


----------



## Craig Knight (May 22, 2008)

*Hogs*

Do ya'll have a good population of hogs or just some come thru now and then? I am mostly interested in hogs, I have plenty of places to deer hunt up this way but would hunt deer there a few times during the season.  I also may have 2 or 3  others that might be interested


----------



## Craig Knight (May 24, 2008)

Craig Knight said:


> Do ya'll have a god population of hogs or just some come thru now and then? I am mostly interested in hogs, I have plenty of places to deer hunt up this way but would hunt deer there a few times during the season.  I also may have 2 or 3  others that might be interested



Okay then never mind.


----------



## DANBURG SPORTSMAN (May 26, 2008)

*been out of town*

Sorry for the delay in replying but I have been out of town with family and haven't been near a computer. I'm not big on hog hunting but there is plenty of sign all over the land. Will be out of town Wed-Fri. (state doesn't think I have had enough training in 25 yrs) but will be around Saturday if you would like to come down and look it over. You can call me on cell at 706-339-0034 or h-706-678-6321 after 6pm. If I don't hear from you I understand. Thanks.


----------



## Craig Knight (May 27, 2008)

DANBURG SPORTSMAN said:


> Sorry for the delay in replying but I have been out of town with family and haven't been near a computer. I'm not big on hog hunting but there is plenty of sign all over the land. Will be out of town Wed-Fri. (state doesn't think I have had enough training in 25 yrs) but will be around Saturday if you would like to come down and look it over. You can call me on cell at 706-339-0034 or h-706-678-6321 after 6pm. If I don't hear from you I understand. Thanks.



Didnt know what happened to you. I am supposed to be going out of town but let me see, and will call you later this week. Thanks Craig


----------



## DANBURG SPORTSMAN (May 30, 2008)

btt


----------



## Little Rabbit (May 31, 2008)

*Hunting Rabbit*

Hello, Little Rabbit is my name and rabbit hunting is my only game! , and would like ask you about the rabbit hunting right on this 600Acers. .

What is the cost for the rabbit hunting rights??

Thanks, 
Little Rabbit <><


----------



## DANBURG SPORTSMAN (May 31, 2008)

*Rabbit Rights*

If you are Little Rabbit then surely who have heard of Daddy Rabbit over in Royston and he has the rabbit hunting rights. I'm sure if you asked he would bring you over to the place for a run. If you know of someone looking for a deer club please give them my name. The economy has made it tough this year to keep members and attract new ones. Thanks for the inquiry. Good hunting.


----------



## DANBURG SPORTSMAN (Jun 1, 2008)

btt-Also due to lease price recently increasing due to the property taxes having gone up,  dues are now $375.00.


----------



## BULL BUTTER (Jun 2, 2008)

Hey Jeff. I Left Your Number At Home By Mistake And Could'nt Get In Touch With You. I Called And Talked To Your Wife This Afternoon And Told Her What Happened To Tell Ya To Call Me . Sorry About That,i Was In Tignall All Weekend. Give Me A Call And We'll Set Up A Time To Meet This Weekend,thanks.


----------



## DANBURG SPORTSMAN (Jun 2, 2008)

I don't even want to know what "bull butter" is, that must be a SC. term. It was report day at the Parole Office where I'm the chief so we were real busy when you called and I didn't think no more about it til my wife just reminded me you had called. I'll call you later in week, I will be in training from Wed.-Friday but will be around Saturday. Don't worry about this past weekend, it gave me plenty of time to cut grass.


----------



## DANBURG SPORTSMAN (Jun 6, 2008)

btt


----------



## DANBURG SPORTSMAN (Jun 8, 2008)

btt


----------



## MrD (Jun 9, 2008)

*interested*

What does the club have in camping? Water? Electricity?  MrD


----------



## DANBURG SPORTSMAN (Jun 9, 2008)

Thanks for the reply. We have been leasing this private property since 1985 and we hunted it since I was a little boy. It is over 600 acres with pines and several hardwood bottoms. We join Fishing Creek WMA and we have our own private access road to the WMA. We have simple rules, follow the regs and use common sense and you are fine. You have one stand that you affix a number to and that is your private stand and nobody can hunt it unless you give them permission. $375 includes you and your immediate family, if your kid is in college they get to hunt free til they graduate etc. My uncle lives across the road from the club and he has an old barn that he let's people  put their campers to hook up to for electricity etc. If you decide to join you would have to work out the details with him. I will be home this weekend and if you would like to come see it just give me a call. Jeff Blakey 706-678-6321-h or 706-339-0034-c. We have vacation bible school this week with kids so I won't get home til after 9pm. We try and keep it around 16-18 members and at this point I have 6 openings. The economy has put a hurting on some of our members.


----------



## DANBURG SPORTSMAN (Jun 10, 2008)

btt


----------



## DANBURG SPORTSMAN (Jun 11, 2008)

btt-- Will be showing property this Friday around 5pm and can show it Saturday also.


----------



## DANBURG SPORTSMAN (Jun 13, 2008)

btt


----------



## DANBURG SPORTSMAN (Jun 14, 2008)

btt


----------



## Daddy Rabbit Kennels (Jun 16, 2008)

*~~~~~~~~This is an excellant piece of property~~~~~~~<*

Hello, I have been rabbit hunting this property after the deer season goes out, for the last couple of years.

I see lots of deer in Jan. & Feb. also all kind of wild life on the property. 

I do not deer hunt, but if I did this would be the spot, for me. Nice piece of property, for the money.

Jeff's folks across the road is a Top Shelf fellow also.

Daddy Rabbit~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~>


----------



## DANBURG SPORTSMAN (Jun 18, 2008)

Thanks for the bump and good words. The economy has put a hurting on hunting clubs also. It is pretty hard this year finding people to join. Take care.


----------



## Daddy Rabbit Kennels (Jun 22, 2008)

Jeff, Daddy Rabbit here, if you need some more money on the lease, let me know.

I sure do enjoy this place to rabbit hunt and don't go down there many, times. I think David Christoper, and I hunted it about three times, this past season. not as many rabbit as there once was, according to David?  

We did have some real good races and I am not into, killing any rabbit, just love to hear my Beagle hounds run. Should, you not get up the money let me know, as I can help you out some more.

Keep Looking Up!

D.R.~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~>


----------



## DANBURG SPORTSMAN (Jun 23, 2008)

Thanks for the offer however your hunting buddy, David pm'd me and said he was going to help out and I feel that will be more than sufficient. I truly appreciate your help in this. I really didn't realize that the economy was affecting so many people. It is tough when you have to sacrifice something that you love to do so much. But even more I appreciate the people that have chosen not to be selfish and realize that their family's needs come before them. Thanks again for the offer.  Good hunting.


----------



## fish30523 (Jun 24, 2008)

I use to hunt the club across the road his uncle owns. these are some outstanding folks. good deer hunting and turkey hunting also good camping his uncle always went out of his way to make us feel right at home.


----------



## DANBURG SPORTSMAN (Jul 6, 2008)

BTT- 5 more members needed. Thanks.


----------



## DANBURG SPORTSMAN (Jul 8, 2008)

Btt


----------



## flyingt (Jul 10, 2008)

Last year was my first year on the lease and  I felt like I was one of the family in no time. I think even wormy toe the turkey thinks I'm his brother! Great lease and a great bunch of guys. If you lose a deer in them woods be ready for a posse to form to find that downed brown cause thats the kinda folks they are.
   The nice part about this lease is the private access to the WMA. I enjoy a good stalk hunt any day and that WMA is great for that with there huge trees and acorn dropping bottems


----------



## DANBURG SPORTSMAN (Jul 11, 2008)

Btt


----------



## Brushcreek (Jul 12, 2008)

About how far of a drive from Athens?


----------



## DANBURG SPORTSMAN (Jul 12, 2008)

*Drive from Athens*

It will probably take between 45-50 minutes . You would turn left at the airport in Washington and cut across to hwy. 44. Let me know if you would like to come see it.  Thanks


----------



## bow tech23 (Jul 12, 2008)

how many spots ya got pm me soome rules and info please


----------



## Brushcreek (Jul 13, 2008)

i would also like a pm...how many spots left and rules


----------



## DANBURG SPORTSMAN (Jul 13, 2008)

*out of town*

State of Georgia doesn't think I have had enough training so I will be out of touch for a couple of days. If you want further info in next couple of days you can call me on cell-706-339-0034.  Thanks.


----------



## DANBURG SPORTSMAN (Jul 19, 2008)

btt


----------



## Plumcreekhunter (Jul 19, 2008)

do you get to hunt just your stand and thats it or is there clubstands?sounds like a great place to hunt...


----------



## DANBURG SPORTSMAN (Jul 19, 2008)

*more info*

Thanks for the inquiry. You can put up ladder stands, climbers, etc. and technically they are 1st come, 1st serve. But we haven't had any problems with somebody using someone else's stand. You can have 1 stand that you put your member # on that can only be hunted by you unless you give someone permission to hunt it. This helps out mainly if you are running late, don't feel like messing with a climber that morning etc. and you have a stand you can go to and not mess up somebody hunting. We are a laid back club and we just enjoy being outdoors and hunting. If I can be of further info let me know. Thanks.


----------



## Plumcreekhunter (Jul 20, 2008)

thanks u


----------



## DANBURG SPORTSMAN (Jul 22, 2008)

btt


----------



## DANBURG SPORTSMAN (Jul 24, 2008)

*Bump for the Day*

Ttt


----------



## Jim P (Jul 25, 2008)

Dan, do you still have any openings? Do you have any quail on the land, I'm a disabled vet and can't get around very good but can sit in a stand, also like to watch the old dog point. You can PM me if you would. Thanks Jim


----------



## DANBURG SPORTSMAN (Jul 27, 2008)

*Down to 3 Openings*

btt


----------



## renea74 (Jul 27, 2008)

do y'all have any hog and where are you at in ga. n. s.e.w. or middle you can call me at 478-968-2211


----------



## RTWILLIAMS71 (Jul 27, 2008)

Sent Pm


----------



## DANBURG SPORTSMAN (Jul 28, 2008)

*3 members still needed*

btt


----------



## DANBURG SPORTSMAN (Jul 30, 2008)

*to RTWILLIAMS71*

Did you get my e-mail?? Thanks. Tried to send you a PM but it wouldn't go thru.


----------



## DANBURG SPORTSMAN (Jul 31, 2008)

*3 members still needed*

btt


----------



## 24tesla (Aug 6, 2008)

*Still have openings?*

Left a VM on your Cell. Got a few questions, and would like to take one of the spots.


----------



## 24tesla (Aug 7, 2008)

Thanks for the callback. Will see you Sat. Morning.


----------

